# FS: power filters



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Selling couple power filters.

Marineland

two Emperor 280 : $25 (sold)

One emperor 400: $40 Now is $30

One penguin 150 : $15 Now is $10

There were all bought from J&L.

Thanks.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

bump for a week


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

bump for another week


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

bump for these best HOB filters.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

400 is pending for pick up


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

all are back for sale. thx


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

280 is sold. thanks.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

emperor 400 and penguin 150 are still available. thx


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

$45 for both 400 and 150!


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

bump for a week. thanks


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Prices are dropped!


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

bump for a week


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

bump for a week. thanks


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

still available. thanks.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

bump for the final week! thanks.


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

free bump the one i bought is really good condition


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

EVANDU said:


> free bump the one i bought is really good condition


Evan, if you need the 400, I will give you a great deal. I don,t need it any more!

Thanks.


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

H . said:


> Evan, if you need the 400, I will give you a great deal. I don,t need it any more!
> 
> Thanks.


lol, i donot have another tank for it. haha i wish i have more room.


----------



## mustang5.0 (Apr 24, 2010)

do you still have the 400?


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

mustang5.0 said:


> do you still have the 400?


yes. I still have one. thx


----------

